# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  Atlantide

## Warlin

Hi Guild fellows !
It has been a while since i post here...
Here is my new Wip map where i try to develop a previous map style. I start this map when boogie post his september-november lite challenge, with the idea to realize a map of the Atlantide. There is no hope i could finish it in time so i prefer to post it in this wip section of the forum.
I really don't know where I'm going with this, so i need your help and your critics. What do you think about this map and this style ? I've spent two months struggling with this caterpillar style...

----------


## ChickPea

I'm not sure what else to say except that I really like what you have so far. I'm rather fond of this style of mountains, and hope to try them myself one of these days. I think your linework looks good and I'll be interested to see where you go with this.

----------


## snodsy

Really great example of this mountain style, looking forward to another one of your works! I think you've nailed the style - ouch two months - pretty dedicated  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

Have to really echo ChickPea and Snodsy on this one, those mountains are a real treat. I've tried my hands at the caterpillar style once or twice and it's not easy (hence why no one will ever see my attempts  :Wink: ).

Really looking forwards to seeing this piece move forwards, Warlin.  :Smile:

----------


## zhar2

Very very AWESOME!! That style I know is a huge pain! but the struggle is worth it.

----------


## Ilanthar

It's great to see one new project from you Warlin!
Great start! I think you don't have to worry about those mountains, they are splendid and will be fantastic with color/shading.
So, correct me if I'm wrong, but your Atlantide is very close from Morocco's coast?

----------


## Warlin

> I'm not sure what else to say except that I really like what you have so far. I'm rather fond of this style of mountains, and hope to try them myself one of these days. I think your linework looks good and I'll be interested to see where you go with this.


Thanks ChickPea. With this style of mountains the final result will come very slowly  :Smile: 



> Really great example of this mountain style, looking forward to another one of your works! I think you've nailed the style - ouch two months - pretty dedicated


Thanks Snodsy, allways happy to hear your comments. I spend two month trying to finish a simple map to finaly let it down and begin a new one even more complex  :Mad: . Hope i have the patience to finish it now.




> Have to really echo ChickPea and Snodsy on this one, those mountains are a real treat. I've tried my hands at the caterpillar style once or twice and it's not easy (hence why no one will ever see my attempts ).
> 
> Really looking forwards to seeing this piece move forwards, Warlin.





> Very very AWESOME!! That style I know is a huge pain! but the struggle is worth it.


Thanks GLS and Zhar2. I think one can't know the pain of this style without trying it himself. Glad to see you appreciate it.




> It's great to see one new project from you Warlin!
> Great start! I think you don't have to worry about those mountains, they are splendid and will be fantastic with color/shading.
> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but your Atlantide is very close from Morocco's coast?


Thanks Ilanthar.
Yes this Atlantide is located next to Gibraltar, near the Morocco's coast, including the Madeira and Canaris Islands (not really original  :Very Happy: ).

----------


## ThomasR

Wonderful caterpillars ! You did a great job some month ago with a challenge map, I do not doubt that you'll do wonders with this map and, by the look of it, it's a pretty confident bet  :Wink: . I know this kind of repetitive drawing can be painful but the result seems worth the pain to me. The originality about the location is not an issue, your approach is canonic and it couldn't be better in my book !

----------


## Wingshaw

This is looking great Warlin, especially the caterpillar mountains, as the others have said. I tried this method myself some years ago, on my map of Edaerna. It took, I think, about 4 months to complete the mountains alone, so I know something of the trouble you're getting yourself into... Good luck  :Wink:  Looking forward to seeing how it progresses.

THW

----------


## Diamond

Holy crap, that is gorgeous!  One of the best examples of caterpillar mountains I've seen.

----------


## Warlin

> Interesting and well done! Is it a floating island? I'm not sure to understand the underwater part correctly.


With the label, it will be more comprehensible. I want to show the main relief of the Atlantide with two profiles cuts and with two view each : facing north and south than east and west.
Here is the two profile cut added to the main map.
Some labels and clean up to do and i hope that this map will be done tomorrow or at least next week.
Cheers.

----------


## Ilanthar

It is indeed more comprehensible! Cool idea (cela me rappelle les profils topo des TD de géologie que je faisais au début de mes études).

----------


## Warlin

> It is indeed more comprehensible! Cool idea (cela me rappelle les profils topo des TD de géologie que je faisais au début de mes études).


It's fun doing profile map with ign topographical map  :Wink: .

The final map is posted in the finish map thread.
Cheers.

----------


## AslanC

Wow!

Just wow!

----------

